# Blue Jay Creek



## Wally (Nov 5, 2005)

Blue Jay Creek, Forest County PA

Comments welcome


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks like a beautiful area!  

These are showing up pretty dark on my monitor, unfortunately. Very contrasty.


----------

